# Help on drying seeds to replant



## tropics (Oct 28, 2017)

I have some S.Carolina Reaper Peppers I want to save the seeds to start new plants next year.
Having never done this what is the best way to dry them,my peppers were bought last Sunday.Any help would be appreciated TIA
Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey, Richie. I just use the seeds from peppers that I’ve dried. Works great. You can also put them on a paper towel and let them air dry, then store them in a container.


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2017)

myownidaho said:


> Hey, Richie. I just use the seeds from peppers that I’ve dried. Works great. You can also put them on a paper towel and let them air dry, then store them in a container.



Thank You so if I dehydrate them it will work?
Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 28, 2017)

Don’t dehydrate at higher than 85 degrees. I made ristras and hung them to dry in a warm location. Out of 20 seeds that I germinated, 11 made it into the ground. I’ve not done superhots butI have read the hotter the pepper, the more difficult the germination. But there are plenty of methods out there to overcome that.


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh, and the seeds I put on paper towels were for beans. Chili seeds should be on a smooth, hard surface so they don’t stick.


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you bud  I will start tomorrow,only have 14 pods to work with & I want to make sauce also
Richie


----------



## sauced (Oct 30, 2017)

I do what my wife's Italian Grandfather does....put the fresh seeds on a piece of a paper bag, spread the seeds to keep separate as much as possible. Then hang the paper bag on a nail and let them air dry. When you are ready to plant, just pull off the seeds as needed.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 30, 2017)

That's what I have done. Paper towel works fine then into a ziplock baggie still stuck to the paper towel.

Im so stoked to plant my San Marzano seeds next year!


----------



## sqwib (Oct 30, 2017)

Split the pepper, scrape out the vein with seeds, place in an open container and put somewhere dry for a week, (for thin walled peppers you can just split the pepper open and let it dry)
Once dried place in a coin envelope or some type of paper envelope. (I use paper envelopes just in case there's some moisture left behind.
Store the envelopes in a sealed ziploc or mason jar in a dark, room temperature or cool dry place.


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks guys I have them drying on plates 
Richie


----------

